# Lage Lund



## JPMike (Feb 11, 2013)

Another one of my favourite modern jazz guitarists, you can say he's in the Rosenwinkel school of jazz. Winner of the Thelonius Monk Institute Award in 2005. Beast player, amazing touch, really unique sounding phrasing along with amazing chordal comping. He's Norwegian. He has grouped with awesome musicians, Will Vinson, Mark Turner, David Sanchez, etc. My 2nd favorite after Kurt Rosenwinkel.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 11, 2013)

Meh. Honestly, both Lund and Rosenwinkel are just too conventional for my tastes: post-bop jazz guitar hasn't changed much in the last thirty years to my ears, except for maybe ditching those godawful '80s keyboard sounds. I'd rather listen to Frisell, or Ben Monder, or David Fiuczynski.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 11, 2013)

Those 80's key sounds, damn, that was bad. lol.

Well, you said it, it's a matter of taste.


----------



## JSanta (Feb 11, 2013)

I really like this. He has really great touch with his playing, and his band is fantastic.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 11, 2013)

JSanta said:


> I really like this. He has really great touch with his playing, and his band is fantastic.



His late band mostly in the last 2 vids is phenomenal. Well, Mark Turner is in the band, how can it not be amazing. hehe


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 11, 2013)

I liked his playing in that first video- i thought some of the lines were off the beaten path.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 12, 2013)

I listened to the clips and I am super impressed. I just purchased his "Standards" album, because I figure I can get a better gauge on what he brings to the table with music I know well. Anyhow, the album is splendid. Lage has a brilliant touch and his solos and chord choices are very musical. On this album, he is not one to go far outside of the box just to show off technique via dissonance and oddities. Everything about this album drips classic _Blue Note_-ness.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 12, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> I listened to the clips and I am super impressed. I just purchased his "Standards" album, because I figure I can get a better gauge on what he brings to the table with music I know well. Anyhow, the album is splendid. Lage has a brilliant touch and his solos and chord choices are very musical. On this album, he is not one to go far outside of the box just to show off technique via dissonance and oddities. Everything about this album drips classic _Blue Note_-ness.



I am glad you like his playing and music.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 13, 2013)

I didn't like Rosenwinkel but I like this dude!


----------



## Trespass (Feb 14, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Meh. Honestly, both Lund and Rosenwinkel are just too conventional for my tastes: post-bop jazz guitar hasn't changed much in the last thirty years to my ears, except for maybe ditching those godawful '80s keyboard sounds. I'd rather listen to Frisell, or Ben Monder, or David Fiuczynski.



It's changed quite dramatically since the wave of musicians that came out around 1990.

Legato became the new "thing", voicings are considerably darker and more complex. The majority of writing has returned to being complex and sophisticated. The spectrum is no longer "fusion" and "hardbop" like it was in the 80s.

The emphasis in tone is back to artistic, as opposed to showpiece/entertainment or "jammy" (fusion).

One chord vamps are pretty unpopular right now.
Any association with smooth jazz is pretty unpopular right now.

Polyphony has been introduced as a major device (mainly by Mehldau)
The use of standard triadic four voice chords with the third replaced with the fourth (and the diatonic planing of this structure) was developed and is a major source of voicing by Rosenwinkel et al.


----------

